# Quad 7990's Game Rig



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 25, 2012)

Wanted to post in hopes of getting some feedback on a new game rig I'm wanting to build. 
I'm looking to build the BEST and FASTEST gaming rig possible.  I'm wanting a motherboard that will support dual processors . It needs to support the latest processors known to man with the best performance over all the others on the market with the latest sockets possible. (Please, this isn't a joke, or wanting to brag about wanting the best of everything, I just prefer the latest  and fastest in technology for what I'm wanting). 

Money isn't an issue either so please, don't hold thoughts back on what I'm wanting to build.  As for motherboard I was looking at the EVGA dual processor board : 

http://www.buy.com/prod/evga-270-ws...herboard-hptx-2x-intel-lga1366/217527307.html . 

However, it has sockets 1136 on it. Is there a board that has later sockets that would allow dual processors that would support the latest processors known to technology ? Also would need to have support for quad 7990's . I am wanting to run 6 SSD's at 600gb's each with  1 2terabyte hd for file/screen shot storage. As for other hardware,memory rom drives ect. I know what I want . Powersupply(s) on the other hand I''m not to sure which is the best to get. I only know that it's going to require alot of "juice" to power my dreamer's game rig.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2012)

You are going to want a dual socket LGA 2011 motherboard. They aren't out yet, but soon. This is fine since 7990's aren't out yet either. FYI you cannot crossfire four 7990's, only two. 4 GPU's is the maximum.


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 25, 2012)

Wouldnt 4 individual 7970's theoretically be faster than 2 7990's?

If so, you'd be better off with 4 7970's instead of 2 7990.

This shouldn't be a problem if you're going for a dual socket mobo however, they usually feature enough space and connectivity for 4 graphics cards.

Also, if you're going for absolutely top performance, you might want to think about a 5th(in case of 4x 7970) graphics card from Nvidia for running Physx.

Edit: currently the fastest Physx card you can buy is the GTX580.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 25, 2012)

Well, first thanks for you're input. However I did say Quad, meaning 4 cards. I prefer ATI over Nvidia for gaming reasons.Ati is a bit faster and easier to set settings .Nvidia you have to manipulate settings and hope last setting for a feature doesn't reset. I'm a gamer hardcore. I want the next and best and fastest of everything for my personal rig. Might take me 2 months to do the "homework" and thinking things through before I build this rig, but it will be well worth it . Soon as it's built, I'll be posting pictures and specs for all to see .


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 25, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Well, first thanks for you're input. However I did say Quad, meaning 4 cards.



Then you'd definately want 4x 7970, together with an optional 5th Physx card.

Driver limitations prevent one from using more than 4 GPU's for rendering your game, so there is sadly no way you can use quad 7990, unless you get someone to tweak the drivers for you(but this will probably not result in a great boost of performance, as scaling reduces when more GPU's are added.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 25, 2012)

Mathragh said:


> Then you'd definately want 4x 7970, together with an optional 5th Physx card.
> 
> Driver limitations prevent one from using more than 4 GPU's for rendering your game, so there is sadly no way you can use quad 7990, unless you get someone to tweak the drivers for you(but this will probably not result in a great boost of performance, as scaling reduces when more GPU's are added.



Then why is it they make motherboard's to hold multiple card's like I'm wanting then ? With out losing performance and such? Sounds kinda lame in a sense.I'd think they'd of taken it into consideration about the drivers that would be needed to support that number of cards for the motherboard .


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 25, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Then why is it they make motherboard's to hold multiple card's like I'm wanting then ? With out losing performance and such? Sounds kinda lame in a sense.I'd think they'd of taken it into consideration about the drivers that would be needed to support that number of cards for the motherboard .



There are probably a couple of reasons why it is currently limited to 4 GPU's.

The first thing is that when more and more GPU's are used, performance added with each GPU gets less and less, most probably because the overhead gets greater when more GPU's are used, and calculations get more complex.

Secondly, all of the GPU's need an individual stream of instructions. All these instructions need to come from the processor and trough the PCI-E lanes. I agree, that with the amount of PCI-E bandwith and processing power you are going to get from your system, you will not run into a bottleneck on that front quickly, but normally, users with only 1 processor and 32PCI-E lanes are going to get bottlenecked with more than 4 GPU's.

These reasons, together with the fact that probably only 0,0001%(if not less) of the users is going to want to buy more than 4 GPU's, and even less have the processing power/bandwith to do so, probably made the driver team decided it was not worth it to expend even more effort in writing drivers that support more than 4 GPU's(I'm not even sure it would require alot of effort to write those).

This



Or,

The hardware simply isnt constructed to allow for interaction between more than 4 GPU's.

I dont know really, but these would be my educated guesses .

Anyhow, I do agree, it is a bit misleading to have that many PCI-E lanes available when you cannot use them all together, and it would've been awesome if crossfire(or SLI for that matter) would've supported more than 4 GPU's.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you building the system yourself?

A quadfire 7970 set up would be very noisy.  You might want to blow some more cash on water cooled cards and link up to a kick ass loop.

Imagine the dream rig you want, and now imagine it being _quiet_.

Also, 



> The first thing is that when more and more GPU's are used, performance added with each GPU gets less and less



Not always...







http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/4...b_video_cards_in_3_way_crossfirex/index8.html

Why does my link to an image location keep disappearing?

It's very game dependant.


----------



## Mathragh (Feb 25, 2012)

the54thvoid said:


> Not always...
> 
> It's very game dependant.



Yep, was just looking at that aswell, Link, its a dutch site, but the table is very informative(and readable for english ppl).

However, it is the case with most of the games, and it was even worse with past generations.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 25, 2012)

3 GPUs(whether 3 seperate cards or two cards, or whatever) is the most optimal configuration.


With X79, there are only specfic PCIe configurations possible that are supported natively:

2x x16 and 1x x8
1x x16 and 3x x8
1x x16, 2x x8, and 2x x4
4x x8

Even the EVGA X79 board only has 5 PCIe slots. "2x x16 and 1x x8" is a configuration that is directly connected to the CPU in some boards without any bridging components, making for the best configuration possible.

The AMD 6990 only has one Crossfire finger, making the use of more than two cards together for 3D rendering impossible:






I bet 7990 will have only one finger as well, although there are some rumours of future driver support for more GPUs, but this may be something that is only supported for GPGPU purposes. Currently, use of more than 2 6990's in gaming is NOT supported.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, I will be building this rig myself. I have others I have built. The first I built was an Intel pentium 4 computer which is when I first started gaming. That computer was nothing fancy, but at same time graphics cards were nothing like they are today. 

I will say though the p4 I built is still up and runing, and has same hardware in it from day it was built with the exception of adding a watercooler to cool the maturing processor.The video card is the Nvidia 9500gt. With that setup it still makes a decent pcfor watching videos/movies , but unfortunately not for games anymore unless it's browser games which I don't care for .

As for a quadfire setup, I know it would be noisy, but the tower itself will be in an enclosed climate controlled room to help with cooling. So noise isn't really an issue. As for waterblocks for the cards, I did take that into consideration, and they will be water cooled, just as processors will be . 

Thanks for youre thoughts, 

Anne






the54thvoid said:


> Are you building the system yourself?
> 
> A quadfire 7970 set up would be very noisy.  You might want to blow some more cash on water cooled cards and link up to a kick ass loop.
> 
> ...


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 25, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> ... but the tower itself will be in an enclosed climate controlled room to help with cooling.





Do you live on one of Saturns freaking moons?

And will you marry me? You have way too much cash


----------



## BlackOmega (Feb 25, 2012)

Out of curiosity, what resolution are you going to be playing at?


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 25, 2012)

*Oh I wish  I lived on one of Saturn's moons lol*

First off, I am single lol I'm just one that loves technology, and loves building computers. I have been like this since elementary/middle school. First computer I ever used was an old TRS 80 made by radioshack. I'd skip math class, go to the library and play math games on it . Then I'd start messing command prompt, then it went from there. Then I got banned from library when I decided to edit grades for others for a "price". Was some fun times back then .  

Anyway, I've always dedicated myself to technology/computers  . Will admit be nice to have someone to share my same intrests where technology/computers are my intrest. 





the54thvoid said:


> Do you live on one of Saturns freaking moons?
> 
> And will you marry me? You have way too much cash


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 25, 2012)

Honestly, I'm  not exactly sure what resolution .I'm still trying to decide between using monitors or tv as a monitor.I say this because of lighting and the difference of color and vividness between monitor/lcd tv. I usually try both out before deciding once I buil a system. I will say the rig I have for gaming now is hooked to a 40 inch lcd hd 1080p tv. Resolution is at 1920x1080 which is native. 




BlackOmega said:


> Out of curiosity, what resolution are you going to be playing at?


----------



## Maban (Feb 25, 2012)

Since you're already going to be spending $5k+ on a computer why not get three 30 inch 2560x1600 monitors?

/skeptical of Trump-like fortune.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 25, 2012)

Just might. Like I said though I normally like deciding on what route to go after seeing how each performs before deciding monitors or tv. I'm thinking of placement and normal room lighting as to what would be a better choice for what I'm wanting.  

Thanks ,

Anne




Maban said:


> Since you're already going to be spending $5k+ on a computer why not get three 30 inch 2560x1600 monitors?
> 
> /skeptical of Trump-like fortune.


----------



## crazyblane (Feb 28, 2012)

*4 7990s is not going to be enough*

4 7990s are not going to be enough to run the latest games on 6 monitors at 2560x1600 in 3D. 

My suggestions for your super rig: (This machine is going to blow your current P4 9500GT monster system out of the water!)


2x Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E 3.3GHz ($2,100)
64GB Quad Channel Gskill DDR5 Memory ($1,200) FREE SHIPPING!  
2x 1500Watt SilverStone PSUs ($640)
SILVERSTONE Temjin Series TJ11B-W Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case ($650)
6x Dell UltraSharp U3011 30" 2560x1600 monitors ($8400)
[URL="http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220601]6x Patriot Wildfire PW480GS25SSDR 2.5" 480GB SATA III ($6840)[/URL]
6x 7990s ($5100)
Team of Engineers to build custom dual socket Motherboard ($200k - $500k)
Team of Developers to write custom AMD drivers that support "dodeca-fire", thats 12 GPUs ($50k - $100k)

Assuming you possibly have friends in the industry that are willing to develop the last two for free we are talking anywhere between $24,930 and $624,930.

If money is not a limiting factor I'd say you've got a killer upgrade on the horizon!


----------



## happy (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Wanted to post in hopes of getting some feedback on a new game rig I'm wanting to build.
> I'm looking to build the BEST and FASTEST gaming rig possible.  I'm wanting a motherboard that will support dual processors . It needs to support the latest processors known to man with the best performance over all the others on the market with the latest sockets possible. (Please, this isn't a joke, or wanting to brag about wanting the best of everything, I just prefer the latest  and fastest in technology for what I'm wanting).
> 
> Money isn't an issue either so please, don't hold thoughts back on what I'm wanting to build.  As for motherboard I was looking at the EVGA dual processor board :
> ...



Man I wish I had the same attitude you have right now.


----------



## happy (Feb 28, 2012)

crazyblane said:


> 4 7990s are not going to be enough to run the latest games on 6 monitors at 2560x1600 in 3D.
> 
> My suggestions for your super rig: (This machine is going to blow your current P4 9500GT monster system out of the water!)
> 
> ...



If he builds that, I want to be his friend forever!!


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

Good god some one has a big epeen!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2012)

you can run 2 sets of dual gpu cards but you have to know how to mod the drivers to run that way. 

2 pairs in either 4+4 sli or xfire. 

i toyed with it before i sold my high end stuff.

1920x1080 isnt at all "high resolution" by computer standards. 

now if you wanted to run 6 or even 12 30" dell or mac lcds at full res, well then you'd have a problem with gpus. 

i guess my point from all this is.... because after all, i have been well known for over the top cray setups in the past... its simply overkill. 

i havent touched a 7k card yet but im quite certain that 1-4 7970's would be way more than enough to power 6 lcds at 1920x1080. hell... something older like a 6990 or even 5870 ef6 would do just fine on most games. 

if you want balls out speed though.... high end hardware wont make you happy... you'll have to look into highly overclocking all that gear to see the numbers you are wanting. 

sr2 is great but worthless for games. when i played even the most crazy games on my sr2 it used 4 threads max out of 24 available. the cpus sat idle 90% of the time.... hence why i started folding with it. 

sr2 is old news. srx is OK at best. what you dont relize though is you'll spend $6000 getting an sr2 + 2 cpus + ram + psu to even boot it up. not to mention gpus , case, hdds, etc. 

the new srx is a great board BUT *you cant OC SB-E chips on any board.* not like anyone would hope. keep in mind.... xeons have locked multi's and there is very little headroom to oc via qpi on 1155/2011 chips. yes 2011 has qpi straps to help OC but you will be limited by the motherboard because on dual cpu setup, the board needs far better cooling than its single socket counterparts. also, intel has locked the straps on xeons so its pointless to go srx unless you just like the looks of it and want to run stock speeds.  

you would be better off sticking with a x79 and waiting for a 10core cpu if cores + OCing is what you want. 

all in all..... supercomputers are awesome and have high drool factor but are pointless if all you are doing is gaming. 

*that is coming from me... someone whos had hands on experience.*


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 28, 2012)

thats a very nice build your gonna have.


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

How small is your dick that you need some thing like this though? I mean MAN this is like the guy that has the Huge monster truck in his drive way he takes to work EVERY DAY and takes to the corner store to get his smokes!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2012)

trickson said:


> How small is your dick that you need some thing like this though? I mean MAN this is like the guy that has the Huge monster truck in his drive way he takes to work EVERY DAY and takes to the corner store to get his smokes!



in my case... its hard to turn down when it is being practically given to you.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

First, thanks for responding. Second, the p4 I mentioned was the 1st computer I ever built. The pentium 4 was the first processor made by intel that had the hyper technology. That was years ago. I mean like "dinosaur" years ago, lol .
 It was no where near a super game rig or anything. Same hardware from day I built that machine is still in it except I added a water cooler to the maturing processor and added a 9500gt video card. 

The machine is still working beautifully, but can't really play todays games. After all, it only has 4 gigs memory, has the D915GAG Intel board and runs XP home edition. It's  a decent machine for streaming movies on and checking mail. My game rig I built that I use currently has 2 5970's in it that's on Intel's DX58SO extreme series board. I have 12 gigs memory installed, 1000 watt corsair psu, all fans are fluid bearing.It illuminates blue .

 Everything is water cooled. The case that houses my hardware is Antec's twelve hundred v3 .I really love this case. I have 2 SSD's, and 1 2 terabyte drive for storage. Then I have NZXT's fan and temp. monitor. I'm not happy with the monitor because of to many issues, but nzxt won't rma it out.But over all it's a sweet machine, but time for a complete major upgrade now  Once I have my new one built, I will upload pictures and perhaps short video of my new rig thats in process of being built 


Anne




crazyblane said:


> 4 7990s are not going to be enough to run the latest games on 6 monitors at 2560x1600 in 3D.
> 
> My suggestions for your super rig: (This machine is going to blow your current P4 9500GT monster system out of the water!)
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2012)

you cant use 2 3960x cpus in a dual cpu board. it wont boot. you have to use xeons which arent even released yet.


----------



## happy (Feb 28, 2012)

So if you want to boot up your windows super lightning fast.  I suggest raiding 20 ssds.  Sadly, I can't find that video on youtube.  It was ridiculously fast how it transferred a 2 or 4 gb movie in a second.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2012)

happy said:


> So if you want to boot up your windows super lightning fast.  I suggest raiding 20 ssds.  Sadly, I can't find that video on youtube.  It was ridiculously fast how it transferred a 2 or 4 gb movie in a second.



4 ssds is plenty fast though. anything over 1gb/s is faster than you can tell with your eye.


----------



## happy (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Once I have my new one built, I will upload pictures and perhaps short video of my new rig thats in process of being built



OHHH.  I really want to see this build and really want to see the sick benchmarks.  Now try playing GTA IV at SUPERSUPERULTRA settings with everything on!!!!


----------



## happy (Feb 28, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> 4 ssds is plenty fast though. anything over 1gb/s is faster than you can tell with your eye.



Yea, but come on.  Money isn't a problem, and why not have more storage at super fast access speeds.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

No worries, I'm not holding back. I'm wanting to build the fastest machine possible known to man, and hopefully be the first female to have it .  I've wanted to do this for a long time, and now finally going to . Friends think I'm crazy, but they don't game or love technology as I do.So makes a difference. 




happy said:


> Yea, but come on.  Money isn't a problem, and why not have more storage at super fast access speeds.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2012)

this isnt about bashing the OP and telling them they are crazy. tell em what would be somewhat resonable. but you cant... you guys would rather be jerks than helpful in any way. keep your comments to yourself if you cant help someone. 

yeah this person has an over the top idea but so did i. and i showed you that its possible no matter what. i took alot of you guys being dicks to me for a long time, whether it be jelousy or whatever you want to call it, its not called for. i didnt have the money... i worked my ass off to get things by bartering, reviewing products and trading items to get what i wanted. this person has the money but dont you wish you had the money to get whatever you wanted? 

perhaps thats why you say you'd get 20ssds... thats your want. but its not needed and neither is your sarcastic remarks. 

try to be more helpful and a little less rude.


----------



## happy (Feb 28, 2012)

Fitseries3 said:


> this isnt about bashing the OP and telling them they are crazy. tell em what would be somewhat resonable. but you cant... you guys would rather be jerks than helpful in any way. keep your comments to yourself if you cant help someone.
> 
> yeah this person has an over the top idea but so did i. and i showed you that its possible no matter what. i took alot of you guys being dicks to me for a long time, whether it be jelousy or whatever you want to call it, its not called for. i didnt have the money... i worked my ass off to get things by bartering, reviewing products and trading items to get what i wanted. this person has the money but dont you wish you had the money to get whatever you wanted?
> 
> ...



I wasn't trying to be sarcastic.  But then again, the OP said money is not a problem.  So I really don't see why raiding ok well 20 might be excessive, but I took that out of example from the video clip.  The reason why I say raid so many (maybe 10 ssds) is so that the OP won't have to buy HDDs.  I am not being a jerk at all.  I am just throwing out ideas, so that the OP can take into consideration.  She also said she wanted a "dreamer's game rig".  And that is my dream for building my rig.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for saying something on my behalf. People want to be rude and make jokes for whatever reason, I say let them. It will not bother me. Like I stated, once I have my new rig built, I will post pictures and video, and that's when I will have my "laugh" . 




Fitseries3 said:


> this isnt about bashing the OP and telling them they are crazy. tell em what would be somewhat resonable. but you cant... you guys would rather be jerks than helpful in any way. keep your comments to yourself if you cant help someone.
> 
> yeah this person has an over the top idea but so did i. and i showed you that its possible no matter what. i took alot of you guys being dicks to me for a long time, whether it be jelousy or whatever you want to call it, its not called for. i didnt have the money... i worked my ass off to get things by bartering, reviewing products and trading items to get what i wanted. this person has the money but dont you wish you had the money to get whatever you wanted?
> 
> ...


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2012)

Pics or your not hot rofl


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 28, 2012)

What exactly is your issue with nVIDIA?  Most agree that ATi/AMD have driver problems and nVIDIA GPUs are normally more powerful, just sometimes they are faster or slower than the equivalent Radeon depending on the game.

While I appreciate your desire to have the fastest machine possible, no game or consumer program will see any kind of benefit from dual CPUs.  The sad truth is that it most cases, they don't even fully utilise quad cores let alone hex or octa.

But then again, if I was building this PC, I wouldn't listen to reason and just buy everything I could get my hands on. xD I wish you luck.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

First off, if you are referring to me, (How small is your dick") , I'd like to know that since I'm FEMALE , I don't have a dick. Second, The machine I am building, is one I put  quite a bit of thought into making , and decided to get feedback to help conclude on some things about my upcoming build. I really do appreciate all the positive and negative feedback. 


Thanks again everyone,

Anne




trickson said:


> How small is your dick that you need some thing like this though? I mean MAN this is like the guy that has the Huge monster truck in his drive way he takes to work EVERY DAY and takes to the corner store to get his smokes!


----------



## Frizz (Feb 28, 2012)

I like your choices so far although with the 6 monitors, maybe reduce them to 3? Unless you've had a crazy multi-monitor setup before that you got comfortable with I just can't recommend anyone to go for more than 3 monitors as it will be no where near practical and will most likely be only a nuisance for gaming. I am sure there are alot of options for big screens out there although the likeliness of the user running into issues with reading what's on the desktop etc. would be pretty high. I'd also recommend watercooling system, get a techxpert to help you build and test the loop etc.

Also no offence but I wouldn't be surprised if this thread turned out to be a big fish hook attached to a rod that a troll is using.


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2012)

DOM said:


> Pics or your not hot rofl



??


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

I only prefer ATI because I like the CCC. It's easier to set settings.Where as Nvidia I never really was able to get settings manipulated quite like I wanted them without one setting coming "undone" while fixing another. I've only liked Nvidia for watching movies on. I have a rig with a GTX 480 in it, and the picture quality is awsome. ATI isn't . 



Red_Machine said:


> What exactly is your issue with nVIDIA?  Most agree that ATi/AMD have driver problems and nVIDIA GPUs are normally more powerful, just sometimes they are faster or slower than the equivalent Radeon depending on the game.
> 
> While I appreciate your desire to have the fastest machine possible, no game or consumer program will see any kind of benefit from dual CPUs.  The sad truth is that it most cases, they don't even fully utilise quad cores let alone hex or octa.
> 
> But then again, if I was building this PC, I wouldn't listen to reason and just buy everything I could get my hands on. xD I wish you luck.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

This is a forum for pc reated questions not  giving out pics of myself for others to "perv" on. However, I post the pics/video of my new rig, I'll include myself just for you Dom  .




DOM said:


> ??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2012)

nvidia is actually better. use evga precision or msi afterburner. super easy. CCC is crap really. even ati staff knows it.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll give it a try . 




Fitseries3 said:


> nvidia is actually better. use evga precision or msi afterburner. super easy. CCC is crap really. even ati staff knows it.


----------



## damric (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd love to take a drive over to pcola (from mobile) when your rig is finished just so I can drool over your build.

I can only imagine the monitor display you must be planning.

I read a review once (maybe at Tom's?) that although performance doesn't scale as well with more GPUs, but you do get less microstutter with more GPUs, which makes it worthwhile.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Everything will be water cooled just as the rigs I currently have are.I wouldn't have it any other way. As for monitors, I currently have 4 hooked to my game rig. They have been handy 
 Also, as I stated couple times already, once rig is built, I'll post pics, video, and benchmarks. Then that should show I'm not just a "troll" 





random said:


> I like your choices so far although with the 6 monitors, maybe reduce them to 3? Unless you've had a crazy multi-monitor setup before that you got comfortable with I just can't recommend anyone to go for more than 3 monitors as it will be no where near practical and will most likely be only a nuisance for gaming. I am sure there are alot of options for big screens out there although the likeliness of the user running into issues with reading what's on the desktop etc. would be pretty high. I'd also recommend watercooling system, get a techxpert to help you build and test the loop etc.
> 
> Also no offence but I wouldn't be surprised if this thread turned out to be a big fish hook attached to a rod that a troll is using.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd be willing to let you see my build once it's completed. 



damric said:


> I'd love to take a drive over to pcola (from mobile) when your rig is finished just so I can drool over your build.
> 
> I can only imagine the monitor display you must be planning.
> 
> I read a review once (maybe at Tom's?) that although performance doesn't scale as well with more GPUs, but you do get less microstutter with more GPUs, which makes it worthwhile.


----------



## damric (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> I'd be willing to let you see my build once it's completed.



Ok I'll try not to drool too much 











Yeah, you hear that guys? I'm in like Flynn!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, you do that .



damric said:


> Ok I'll try not to drool too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Honestly, I was thinking  2560x1600 . But that could change .








BlackOmega said:


> Out of curiosity, what resolution are you going to be playing at?


----------



## DOM (Feb 28, 2012)

I like my 7970 but the drivers do suck balls.. its got the performance over the 580 in benchmarks but fail in drivers


And when's the eta on this build I'm not getting any younger lol 

And only reason I ask for a pic cuz you put hot and bitch in there I just thought if you where really what you put you wouldn't be scared 

But I also got a pm box


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd do 2x 7990s over 4x 7970s. For one I'm expecting it to be like the 6990, uncut specs and capable of running full speed. You're going to get the same driver bottleneck with either. Secondly that leaves you room for things like soundcards. Be aware though in some instances 4 gpus are slower than 2. All depends on the game.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

First eta on this rig is maybe a month give or take being parts have be shipped in etc. As for my name "Onehotoutspokenbitch", hot came being known as "hot tempered" . Outspoken cause I'm a very outspoken person, and when you put those together they equal "bitch" according to friends lol  

 Btw, you mentioned drivers sucking for the 7970. The drivers weren't so great for the 5970's either. They had released drivers at one point that were bad enough it made it impossible for gaming. For example, in World of Warcraft, I would be in a battleground, and when bases would be assualted, it would actually cause my framerate to drop to the teens, and cause you to hang up momentarily. 

As for you not getting any "younger", it is believed the "older the wiser "   


Anne




DOM said:


> I like my 7970 but the drivers do suck balls.. its got the performance over the 580 in benchmarks but fail in drivers
> 
> 
> And when's the eta on this build I'm not getting any younger lol
> ...


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 28, 2012)

are you blonde by any chance ?


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> As for my name "Onehotoutspokenbitch", hot came being known as "hot tempered" . Outspoken cause I'm a very outspoken person, and when you put those together they equal "bitch" according to friends lol



 You sound like my wife!  Hehehe j/k but I will have to tell her how you came up with your name.. lol 



OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> As for you not getting any "younger", it is believed the "older the wiser "



I vote best statement of the year!    *Subbed! I want to see this rig.  I would wait for Nvidia's new flag ship GPU then buy something. If it's close to the 7970's performance then AMD's prices may drop.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 28, 2012)

I think that you should set a budget for this as I don't really think that money is not an issue. I mean, even if your budget is, I don't know, $10000, there's a limit to what you can do with it. Otherwise people will just throw out crazy suggestions.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for your input.I did say money wasn't an issue, and it's honestly not.I also did say any suggestions bout building rig I'm wanting positive or negative was welcomed. I do understand what you are saying and appreciate your input . 

Anne




TRWOV said:


> I think that you should set a budget for this as I don't really think that money is not an issue. I mean, even if your budget is, I don't know, $10000, there's a limit to what you can do with it. Otherwise people will just throw out crazy suggestions.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm uncertain as to who you are, or if you just wanted to know if I was blond in a sarcastic sense or not. Either way, perhaps we know each other. When I read where you asked if I was blond, and saw the .uk after your name, two names of people I know in the U.K. came to mind. To answer your question first, yes I am honestly blond. Is your name by chance Matt or Aron?





chaotic_uk said:


> are you blonde by any chance ?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Thanks for your input.I did say money wasn't an issue, and it's honestly not.I also did say any suggestions bout building rig I'm wanting positive or negative was welcomed. I do understand what you are saying and appreciate your input .
> 
> Anne



In all honesty, You will spend this large amount of money for the fastest PC you can build but no more than 4-6 months it will be replaced by something else. Also at this moment there is not a game that will run this PC at its full potential? Have you thought about just getting a nice SB-E CPU and X79 motherboard with two 7990's? Even with that PC, there is no game that will push it to its limits.

Just my opinion, I just want you to get your moneys worth.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

I've given it thought. But this I'm building is what I want. Why not for ? Theres a guy in another thread on tech power up who's literally wanting to buy 20, YES 20 7970's .  After all, whats wrong with having the fastest machine possible, and still be able to maintain "bragging rights" with others ?






brandonwh64 said:


> In all honesty, You will spend this large amount of money for the fastest PC you can build but no more than 4-6 months it will be replaced by something else. Also at this moment there is not a game that will run this PC at its full potential? Have you thought about just getting a nice SB-E CPU and X79 motherboard with two 7990's? Even with that PC, there is no game that will push it to its limits.
> 
> Just my opinion, I just want you to get your moneys worth.


----------



## Red_Machine (Feb 28, 2012)

If you want to wave your e-strapon (if you'll excuse the term ) around, I'd suggest getting the SendyBridge-E i7 3960X Extreme Edition, an ASUS Rampage IV Extreme and 2 GTX 590s in SLI, with 32-64GB RAM and as much storage as you can lay your hands on.  If you want an awesome SSD, go for an OCZ Revo Drive.

We can help you as much as you need, provided you're 100% sure it's what you want.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> I've given it thought. But this I'm building is what I want. Why not for ? Theres a guy in another thread on tech power up who's literally wanting to buy 20, YES 20 7970's .  After all, whats wrong with having the fastest machine possible, and still be able to maintain "bragging rights" with others ?



Hmm then you will want the EVGA SRX with the fastest Ivy Bridge Xeons (not released yet) and 64GB ram! like others have said. Then You will need about 4 GTX 690's (Not released yet)

If that don't give you bragging right's then I have no clue what will HAHA


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> After all, whats wrong with having the fastest machine possible, and still be able to maintain "bragging rights" with others ?



Lots of people have small wallets. That is all.


I mean really what do ya expect? Mind you, you'd get the smae response no matter what forum, really. Building of such a system doesn't make much sense.

To most, it would make more sense to build TWO machines, rather than try to stuff all this hardware into a configuration that will not do as you hope.

Spending lots of cash on a PC is no big deal. But spending that money wisely, is. I think you'll find most memeber will want to recommend a completely different config than you have listed, and really, if you want to build a killer rig that people will drool over, this is not how to do it, even as a mental exercise.


Given a limitless budget, I would not go down this road, and yeah, I know a little bit about hardware.

First things first...gaming rigs....you MUST CHOOSE THE MONITOR CONFIGURATION YOU WANT FIRST.

Then, you build the system to push those monitors.

If doing number crunching or something, then maybe you want to take a different angle to system planning.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's a thought....

Think not what the brains are for this PC but what the body is.  No point having a brilliant mind in a crippled body.  Hawkings is great an' all but he'll never slam dunk.  And if he ever faced off against mechazilla, he's f*cked.

My suggestion is consider the 'guts' of the PC as capable of evolution.  Get what is best now - don't do overkill - get what is absolutely the best (i.e. right now would be triple 7970's and a i7 3960k, with SSD's in Raid.)

But... Put them inside a superbly designed, ultra high end water cooled system. Dual Loops, plenty of rads, D5 vario's and very pretty and sophisticated lighting.  Give your loop Koolance quick disconnects at strategic points and make it so that you can literally swap out components when you want to upgrade again.  Money you don't spend right now goes into your PC Evolution account.

As others have said, the best system now will be dated next year.  However, a well laid out loop will ensure great overclocking and in the right case, upgradeable to the nth degree, year after year.


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> First off, if you are referring to me, (How small is your dick") , I'd like to know that since I'm FEMALE , I don't have a dick. Second, The machine I am building, is one I put  quite a bit of thought into making , and decided to get feedback to help conclude on some things about my upcoming build. I really do appreciate all the positive and negative feedback.
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone,
> ...



Well that explains it then, You need an Epeen enhancement!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol





trickson said:


> Well that explains it then, You need an Epeen enhancement!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

trickson said:


> Well that explains it then, You need an Epeen enhancement!



Epeen-penoplasty HAHAHAHA!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Rofl! Well, when you have you're "ep*ssy" enhancement I'll have my "epeen" enhancement, deal ? LOL 




brandonwh64 said:


> Epeen-penoplasty HAHAHAHA!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Rofl! Well, when you have you're "ep*ssy" enhancement I'll have my "epeen" enhancement, deal ? LOL



LOL you will fit right in here in TPU! Just wait til you meet "The Mail Man" HAHHAAHAHAH!


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Epeen-penoplasty HAHAHAHA!



LOL. Well in that case then this is one computer build that will do the job, Although it may hurt for a long time and make a man out of you in the end. Watch for hair on your chest and if you wake in the middle of the night and stand to pee then you have succeeded!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Ronflmao ! 




brandonwh64 said:


> LOL you will fit right in here in TPU! Just wait til you meet "The Mail Man" HAHHAAHAHAH!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> LOL you will fit right in here in TPU! Just wait til you meet "The Mail Man" HAHHAAHAHAH!



Never fear TheMailman is here!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

OMG! To hilarious roflmao !! I'm sure I'd be the one to "forget"  and stand at first lol 





trickson said:


> LOL. Well in that case then this is one computer build that will do the job, Although it may hurt for a long time and make a man out of you in the end. Watch for hair on your chest and if you wake in the middle of the night and stand to pee then you have succeeded!


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

Wait did this girl just perform an Epeenectomy on me? Man I feel like a women.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi ya! Nice to finally meet you.  




TheMailMan78 said:


> Never fear TheMailman is here!
> 
> http://i.qkme.me/35e4oo.jpg


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

trickson said:


> Wait did this girl just perform an Epeenectomy on me? Man I feel like a women.



would that be a natural woman?


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Hi ya! Nice to finally meet you.



LOL trust me not as much as you think it is.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Lmao ! 





trickson said:


> wait did this girl just perform an epeenectomy on me? Man i feel like a women.


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> would that be a natural woman?



No more like this kind. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg
Hell my computer lost it's epeen just looking at the specs and it just leaked some fluid! I think my computer is having a period now! WTF!!!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

lol Long as you're not delivering "suspicious" mail, I can handle anything in BIG and sometimes "small" packages. 





trickson said:


> LOL trust me not as much as you think it is.


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> lol Long as you're not delivering "suspicious" mail, I can handle anything in BIG and sometimes "small" packages.



Well that's it my epeen is just for show now! Thanks. It is fully inverted and has no feeling!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Better hurry up and clean that leaking "fluid" up before some thing "shortens" .Hate for "Themailman" to have deliver ya new "hardware" that just might not be "new" lol






trickson said:


> No more like this kind. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJL4UGSbeFg
> Hell my computer lost it's epeen just looking at the specs and it just leaked some fluid! I think my computer is having a period now! WTF!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Hi ya! Nice to finally meet you.



Just be glad this has gone four pages and no one has asked you to marry them yet. Oh and if you are in fact female you should join this.....

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/group.php?groupid=23

I take care of my HotOutSpokenBitches.

Welcome to TPU.


----------



## Horrux (Feb 28, 2012)

random said:


> I like your choices so far although with the 6 monitors, maybe reduce them to 3? Unless you've had a crazy multi-monitor setup before that you got comfortable with I just can't recommend anyone to go for more than 3 monitors as it will be no where near practical and will most likely be only a nuisance for gaming. I am sure there are alot of options for big screens out there although the likeliness of the user running into issues with reading what's on the desktop etc. would be pretty high. I'd also recommend watercooling system, get a techxpert to help you build and test the loop etc.
> 
> Also no offence but I wouldn't be surprised if this thread turned out to be a big fish hook attached to a rod that a troll is using.



For monitors, have you considered DLP projectors? With these, you can merge the images together without any bezel intruding, and if you don't put them far away, you can have one incredibly high resolution image instead of its being just really huge... Now THAT would look awesome. Plus, these things can do 120hz wihtout any ghosting whatsoever.

If you want the PENULTIMATE gaming experience, this is the way to do it. You will have the horsepower to push those pixels AND experience the incredible smoothness of 120hz refresh rates. ON TOP OF THAT, you will be able to experience 3D gaming without ANY ghosting whatsoever, which is awesomesauce right there.

This box manages 4 projectors for you: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b30HJrIc0_g

Think about it...





TheMailMan78 said:


> Just be glad this has gone four pages and no one has asked you to marry them yet. Oh and if you are in fact female you should join this.....
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/group.php?groupid=23
> 
> ...


Someone did, on the first page... Always read the thread entirely before posting... 

It was here:




the54thvoid said:


> Do you live on one of Saturns freaking moons?
> 
> And will you marry me? You have way too much cash


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Better hurry up and clean that leaking "fluid" up before some thing "shortens" .Hate for "Themailman" to have deliver ya new "hardware" that just might not be "new" lol



Too late my computer just lost all it's once great E-hood and is now an E-woosy. I think it is trying to commit E-aside!


----------



## repman244 (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you sure money is not the problem?






And still no GPU's. 40 cores should do the job.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Rofl ! Might want to have it checked in with the nearest "e-aside" tech.I'm sure they'd be able to fit ger right up ! lol 




trickson said:


> Too late my computer just lost all it's once great E-hood and is now an E-woosy. I think it is trying to commit E-aside!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

repman244 said:


> Are you sure money is not the problem?
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5514/screenshot2gi.png
> 
> And still no GPU's. 40 cores should do the job.



LOL reminds me of our HP Blade servers here at work!


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Postive money is no problem. That's why I came here seeking advice from everyone to "weigh" what I'm wanting to do. 







repman244 said:


> Are you sure money is not the problem?
> http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/5514/screenshot2gi.png
> 
> And still no GPU's. 40 cores should do the job.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2012)

I see you are from Pensacola. I'm over in Crystal River. Listen order everything from Newegg. No state tax that way. Also once everyone is done getting over the fact your a woman send me a PM and Ill help you build a rig within reason.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Postive money is no problem. That's why I came here seeking advice from everyone to "weigh" what I'm wanting to do.



Does that mean you are happy with that configuration?


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2012)

Just putting this out heir would you want to do anything along these lines. I have been thinking about buying one then putting it in a custom case.


----------



## Horrux (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Postive money is no problem. That's why I came here seeking advice from everyone to "weigh" what I'm wanting to do.



Then you DEFINITELY want to go video wall with 3 to 6 120hz projectors. You'll miss out if you don't.

Doing 6 x 1080p projectors is a bit more difficult than 3 or 4, but it's an incredibly high resolution, AND without any bezels in the way. Just one seamless, extreme resolution image, with a stunning 120hz refresh rate. You can make the image the size you want it, too... You want 160"? No problem. But if you want to sit close and have it at 50"? Sure, and it will look GORGEOUS.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

Practcally "neighbors". Dom's in Mobile,( another forum poster). As for Newegg, I've heard horror stories that Newegg actually resells stuff as "new". Think this is true ? I have a friend here who works at a company called Tech Advanced computers. He was going to order everything from the stores supplier and sell to me just for cost. 




TheMailMan78 said:


> I see you are from Pensacola. I'm over in Crystal River. Listen order everything from Newegg. No state tax that way.


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Postive money is no problem.



OneHotOutSpokeBitch will you have my hand in marriage? And have my computer babies with me? 
OMG PLEASE SAY YES!!!
If you don't I think I will cut my power cord!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Practcally "neighbors". Dom's in Mobile,( another forum poster). As for Newegg, I've heard horror stories that Newegg actually resells stuff as "new". Think this is true ? I have a friend here who works at a company called Tech Advanced computers. He was going to order everything from the stores supplier and sell to me just for cost.



I doubt that about Newegg but you never know I guess. I personally have never had an issue. If you can get it at cost then go with that. Just watch the taxes. What kind of games are you looking to play and how often you plan on upgrading?


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

lol I would hate for you to have to cut your "cord, but someone else on this forum has already asked me to marry them before you lol So if you have more to offer than him, I might could be persuaded 




trickson said:


> OneHotOutSpokeBitch will you have my hand in marriage? And have my computer babies with me?
> OMG PLEASE SAY YES!!!
> If you don't I think I will cut my power cord!


----------



## trickson (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> lol I would hate for you to have to cut your "cord, but someone else on this forum has already asked me to marry them before you lol So if you have more to offer than him, I might could be persuaded



Any thing! Just tell me I am at the end...


----------



## Horrux (Feb 28, 2012)

Ah, I found it.  This is what you want. Of course, this is with only 3 projectors, but you can do it with 6. Possibly with a bigger screen, but not necessarily. Imagine 3D on this...


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2012)

Some of you need to either stick to the topic or just keep out of this thread all together. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jegergrim (Feb 28, 2012)

Definately going to follow this thread, hopefully you'll log/record your work so that the rest of us will get to experience what the feeling is like to behold a true gaming rig being born at its prime time (maybe even dream about building one afterwards  )


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 28, 2012)

I mean at this point I would just sit on it for a little while longer with Ivy Bridge just around the corner. I mean if your going for the "Go Big or Go Home" Rig only makes sense to wait it out. 

I mean I just did my "Go Big or Go Home"(by my standards anyway) This past summer. I am just patiently waiting for the "GFX Card Wars" to "begin" so I can finish mine.

You have Ivy Bridge to consider and well AMD has released their "Big Gun" and NV has yet to fire a shot across the bow in return so if I was in your shoes I would sit on the plan and think about the rest of the nuts and bolts like case, monitors and resolutions and sit back and watch the upcoming battles unfold.


----------



## repman244 (Feb 28, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> I mean at this point I would just sit on it for a little while longer with Ivy Bridge just around the corner. I mean if your going for the "Go Big or Go Home" Rig only makes sense to wait it out.
> 
> I mean I just did my "Go Big or Go Home"(by my standards anyway) This past summer. I am just patiently waiting for the "GFX Card Wars" to "begin" so I can finish mine.
> 
> You have Ivy Bridge to consider and well AMD has released their "Big Gun" and NV has yet to fire a shot across the bow in return so if I was in your shoes I would sit on the plan and think about the rest of the nuts and bolts like case, monitors and resolutions and sit back and watch the upcoming battles unfold.



The only issues with Ivy is that's it's delayed (and that's not even for the high end segment!), I would expect the 6/8 core Ivy CPU's to be out at the end of 2012.


----------



## OneHotOutSpokenBitch (Feb 28, 2012)

I plan on upgrading when ever new hardware (latest) has been out a month or so , so I can check benchmarks and such before upgrading. As for games, there isn't any I don't play or atleast havn't tried. Right now I'm on the racing "wagon" . Friends come over every weekend and we sit and play from Friday till Sunday late with no sleep lol .  As I said I like all, racing and  fighting having hold on my intrests right now.






TheMailMan78 said:


> I doubt that about Newegg but you never know I guess. I personally have never had an issue. If you can get it at cost then go with that. Just watch the taxes. What kind of games are you looking to play and how often you plan on upgrading?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> I plan on upgrading when ever new hardware (latest) has been out a month or so , so I can check benchmarks and such before upgrading. As for games, there isn't any I don't play or atleast havn't tried. Right now I'm on the racing "wagon" . Friends come over every weekend and we sit and play from Friday till Sunday late with no sleep lol .  As I said I like all, racing and  fighting having hold on my intrests right now.



Only bad thing about racing games and the PC is there are not many simulator style games like forza or grand turismo for the PC  

I have seen that they may be one coming out soon.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> I plan on upgrading when ever new hardware (latest) has been out a month or so , so I can check benchmarks and such before upgrading. As for games, there isn't any I don't play or atleast havn't tried. Right now I'm on the racing "wagon" . Friends come over every weekend and we sit and play from Friday till Sunday late with no sleep lol .  As I said I like all, racing and  fighting having hold on my intrests right now.



Rfactor or iracing? You should definitely check out SimRacing TV

Racing is my main gaming hobby I want to purchase a BMW Z4 GT for $85k


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> I plan on upgrading when ever new hardware (latest) has been out a month or so , so I can check benchmarks and such before upgrading. As for games, there isn't any I don't play or atleast havn't tried. Right now I'm on the racing "wagon" . Friends come over every weekend and we sit and play from Friday till Sunday late with no sleep lol .  As I said I like all, racing and  fighting having hold on my intrests right now.



Well a duel CPU board might not be the best choice if you are only going to game and upgrade that often. It could cause more issues then benifits. I would stick to a single fast CPU, fast storage and a multi GPU setup. As of right now AMD scales better then NVIDIA and thier multi-monitor support is better. Drivers suck so find a driver that works and run with that. So here is what I would do....

CPU: Intel, wait for the new Sandy to drop within the month or so.
GPU: AMD 7990. Two of them. No more
HD: SSD SATA 6 x4 RAID 0
PSU: 1000w+ Gold. Nothing less.
CASE: Full size LIAN-LI. You are gonna need the space.
Cooling: This is only if you gonna be OCing. Otherwise stock is fine.


----------



## Horrux (Feb 28, 2012)

Here's what I would do...

CPU: Intel, wait for the new Sandy to drop within the month or so.
GPU: AMD 7990. Two of them. No more
HD: SSD SATA 6 x8 RAID 10  <-- Speed is good, speed + reliability is better.
PSU: 1000w+ Gold. Nothing less.
CASE: Full size LIAN-LI. You are gonna need the space.  <--  Lian-Li is probably the very best, I agree.
Cooling: Water since you WILL be overclocking. If you don't overclock, you're not going to get the highest-performing rig you can get. Two loops, one for the video cards and one for the CPU, ideally.
Display solution: Why do people ignore this? It's VERY VERY important. Get 6 x 120hz 1080p projectors and build the penultimate ultra-resolution video wall. Your gaming experience will be A LOT LESS ENJOYABLE without this, no matter how insanely great your other hardware is. I posted it before, but yes, something like this:


----------



## Darkleoco (Feb 28, 2012)

Subbed for immense interest.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 28, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> I'm uncertain as to who you are, or if you just wanted to know if I was blond in a sarcastic sense or not. Either way, perhaps we know each other. When I read where you asked if I was blond, and saw the .uk after your name, two names of people I know in the U.K. came to mind. To answer your question first, yes I am honestly blond. Is your name by chance Matt or Aron?



thought so and no


----------



## theeldest (Feb 29, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> <snip>
> ... I'd like to know that since I'm FEMALE , I don't have a dick.  ...
> <snip>



... let me tell you a story. j/k


Seriously, though. As you're new on the forum (as far as we can tell, at least) here's one bit of advice: Trust FitSeries. He's done the super high end and is in a much better position to give good advice.


The system to my left is my highest end I've run. But in my experience (and from reading a stupid number of reviews/benchmarks) the only reason you'd think of doing dual socket for gaming would be to feed the monstrous GPUs. With x79, however, you get PCIe 3.0 and quad socket memory. You're effectively getting the bandwidth you'd have for two x58 processors in a single x79.

And also as Fit mentioned, you can overclock on the single socket i7s but not on the dual socket Xeons.

For the best gaming performance I'd go x79 with dual 7990s on release or tri-7970s. (or wait for 680s from nVidia if you're inclined.)

For the WOW!! factor you could do something fun like phase change cooling over water cooling or whip up a fat peltier cooler, 


TL;DR:
1. Listen to Fit
2. Go massive overclock on single socket over dual socket


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 1, 2012)

I personally don't care if money is a issue or not. But if you build this contraption please at the very least install World Community Grid. Just pm me for the user name and team to use and password. LOL 


Now Who will be banging out the ppd's.


----------



## linoliveira (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello! And Welcome to TPU!

I think your desire of having the most powerful machine man can build is very exciting, but it’s not really the best for what you want. I’ll explain myself:

Games nowadays don’t require much CPU power (an example of that is BF3 that can't even stress my i5 2500k).
Games nowadays use 1 to 4 threads (some can use more, but not really need to, like BF3). So, from having a CPU with 4 threads playing a game that uses 2 threads, you won’t benefit from having 6, 8 or 20 threads! Imagine a game that uses 2 threads, the best performing chip on that game will be the one which has most performance with 2 cores active, so it’s better to have an overclocked, fast CPU than 2 slow CPU’s drawing 2x more power while being slower.

The best option you have now (with no money restriction) is the core i7 3960X six-core processor (which has 12 threads to play around). You can overclock it to 4.5GHz and say you have better gaming CPU power than some folks around with 2 Xeons that can’t be overclocked.

As for GPU’s at this time, you don’t have much choice, HD 7970 XFire FTW.
Note that you might have several driver issues when running 4-way XFire, it is the most high end, yes… but from what I have heard on the forums, 3-way is more reliable with less driver issues and good scaling.

So, basically I would recommend getting the X79 platform with an extreme edition processor, 3 or 4-way 7970 Xfire, pick some 2400MHz RAM, RAID0 4 SSD’s and there you go… awesomeness of a build. Ah… and don’t forget to water cool everything up with high quality components 

My mind blowing things through the air:
CPU: Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E
1049$
Board: ASUS Rampage IV Formula LGA 2011 X79
369$
GPU’s: Radeon HD 7970 3GB GDDR5
549$
SSD’s: Mushkin Enhanced Chronos Deluxe 120G
199$
RAM: G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 32GB (4 x 8GB) 2400MHz
599$

For the case, monitors and cooling parts, i think its up to your own taste, performance should not be affected.

Good luck in this awesome build! And don't forget to update the thread with shinny pics


----------



## dhdude (Mar 2, 2012)

Subbed for what looks like an awesome build in the making! +1 to the 3960X over dual Xeons approach!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2012)

A: Games can barely utilize 4 threads let alone 12, so the CPU is overkill, two is just nonsense for games.
B: Games can barely *support* quad-crossfire setups.
C: Why are you getting huge amounts of ram when faster ram would suit your *gaming* purposes better?
D: Bigger doesn't always mean better. Grabbing the largest price tag just flaunts how you have money to waste, something that will infuriate people who just get by and can only afford decent hardware.

What are you trying to accomplish by telling TPU that you're going to get the best and priciest stuff. If you're just going to pick out the most expensive stuff on NewEgg, why do you need our input on what to get? It sounds like you're trying to brag and show how big your e-peen is. Have fun building your SB-E system, because it isn't for novices who think they can just throw hardware together and have it work...


----------



## MikeMurphy (Mar 6, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Wanted to post in hopes of getting some feedback on a new game rig I'm wanting to build.
> I'm looking to build the BEST and FASTEST gaming rig possible.  I'm wanting a motherboard that will support dual processors . It needs to support the latest processors known to man with the best performance over all the others on the market with the latest sockets possible. (Please, this isn't a joke, or wanting to brag about wanting the best of everything, I just prefer the latest  and fastest in technology for what I'm wanting).
> 
> Money isn't an issue either so please, don't hold thoughts back on what I'm wanting to build.  As for motherboard I was looking at the EVGA dual processor board :
> ...



Buy a 2500k CPU, socket 1155 motherboard and a 7870 GPU and you'll be rocking.  Corsair AX-series power supplies are very serious hardware.

I don't know why you'd want to piss away so much money on such a waste of a machine.

Best,


----------



## AsRock (Mar 6, 2012)

OneHotOutSpokenBitch said:


> Practcally "neighbors". Dom's in Mobile,( another forum poster). As for Newegg, I've heard horror stories that Newegg actually resells stuff as "new". Think this is true ? I have a friend here who works at a company called Tech Advanced computers. He was going to order everything from the stores supplier and sell to me just for cost.



Yeah i thought that about 3 month ago with a Intel mobo  so i contacted them about it and they said send it back and they sent me another and they payed all the postage and rushed it too.


Makes me think that their is some staff that are not checking the returned items currectly.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 6, 2012)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i thought that about 3 month ago with a Intel mobo  so i contacted them about it and they said send it back and they sent me another and they payed all the postage and rushed it too.
> 
> 
> Makes me think that their is some staff that are not checking the returned items currectly.



There is a reason why NewEgg sells open box, re-certified, and OEM products. People get hardware, wonder why it doesn't work and return it. NewEgg gets it, tests it with hardware that is known to work and sells it again. You have no idea how many people think hardware is defective and don't even question their hardware combination choices. If you look at almost all of the reviews for the P9X79 Deluxe ASUS board, you will see Asus will ask the user for a list of the hardware they're trying to use. I've never bought a "new" item from NewEgg (non OEM, open box, or recert.) and got a seemingly used product. I have however, received OEM parts that look like they've been used before but I've had no issue when I actually use them. I've been buying hardware from NewEgg for years and have never encountered this issue.


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 6, 2012)

Just a question, but why not invest in an Octane III by SiliconGraphics?
http://www.sgi.com/products/workgroup/octaneIII/graphics_workstation.html


----------

